# Ealy damascus tasting spoon



## Keith Neal (Dec 22, 2011)

Del:

Beautiful piece of art I am pleased to have. It will be used often.

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## El Pescador (Dec 22, 2011)

great looking spoon Del!


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 22, 2011)

Meet two of your cousins!




Fresh of the banana boat this afternoon. Now just need to decide which one goes to the wife for xmas, and which one ol' Santa here gets to keep for himself :cool2:


----------



## bikehunter (Dec 22, 2011)

Keith Neal said:


> Del:
> 
> Beautiful piece of art I am pleased to have. It will be used often.
> 
> ...



What is the total length of the spoon?


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 22, 2011)

Taster = 9"

Serving = 11-5/8"


----------



## bikehunter (Dec 22, 2011)

Thx David.


----------



## Keith Neal (Dec 22, 2011)

David: 

It seems only fitting that our first taste with these should be Cinghiale.

Keith


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 22, 2011)

Keith Neal said:


> David:
> 
> It seems only fitting that our first taste with these should be Cinghiale.
> 
> Keith


Oh man, that is awesome! :coolsign::hungry2:


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 22, 2011)

My spoon came in today also. I got more of a standard handle but beefed up so it can handle all sorts of scooping chores to include ice cream. The length is just shy of 240mm. 

k.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm fairly well consumed with jealousy at this point. Congrats to all you spoon buyers! (Your model seems particularly practical K.)


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 22, 2011)

That serving spoon is AMAAAAAAAAAZIIIIIIIIING


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Dec 22, 2011)

Now that I have the right damascus mix for these and have the methods of making it downpat(and I still have quite a bit of it left) and have made several varities, I feel very good about these and I do plan to make more. They are quite a bit of fun, and I think they are majorly cool. I have plans to make myself a personal eating spoon and fork set, and I plan to offer those for sale at some point in the future as well. I have been looking at old spoon and fork designs and there are many that are facinating. I also have some of my own ideas to make the handles a bit more elaborate. I may even make myself a soup spoon, as my current set doesn't have those. I have the suggestion to make measuring spoons as well, which is something I plan to tackle. If you have a suggestion for a cool looking spoon(or fork) I would love to hear it.
Thanks,
Del


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 22, 2011)

Delbert Ealy said:


> I have the suggestion to make measuring spoons as well, which is something I plan to tackle.




:hungry:


----------



## Tristan (Feb 9, 2012)

I think the best start would be a cool steak knife and fork set - without going OTT on the steak knife being some mini yanagiba, but just a nice functional damascus steak knife that we can sharpen up


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 9, 2012)

Measuring spoooooons!!! Please!!!! I'd buy some in a heart beat!!!


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 10, 2012)

The spoon you made for Mr. Drinky is amazing. Can't wait to see the measuring spoons. With all of the chefs and cooks on this site maybe you could make the ultimate quenelle spoon.:doublethumbsup:


----------



## The Edge (Feb 15, 2012)

Here are two more cousins! Wish the pics could describe how good either of these look in person, but it's something you just have to experience in person. Now I just need my gravy ladle, and the serving set will be complete.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 15, 2012)

Not ordering a spoon from Del during the first go round here was a terrible, terrible lapse in judgement on my part.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 15, 2012)

:bigeek:Wow! That is really nice.


----------



## wenus2 (Feb 21, 2012)

The Edge said:


> it's something you just have to experience in person.


I need to take you up on that!


----------



## chef101 (Sep 25, 2015)

How much for one of those


----------

